# Seamless Knit Cap



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

One of my many seamless caps that I knit for our Knitting Ministry which go to needy people. Hopefully, I can transfer a PDF file on the instructions. The cap turns out to be nice & stretchy and requires no stitching. I use circular needles until the stitches are too crowded & then I switch to dps.
Hope this works.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you so very much for posting this pattern. I do a lot of charity knitting, but I am S-L-O-W. This pattern looks like it will go fairly fast for me with the larger needles.


----------



## Coachsmum2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Is there any way to finish this on the cicurlar needles. I've never used dp needles and have no idea how to finish this pattern with them


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

This looks like it will be my "go-to" pattern for hats. Thank you so much!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Love this pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! This looks like a pattern I can finish. I hope next December to have a stack of them and a stack of mittens finished to donate to our local mitten tree project for children who need them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Coachsmum2002 said:


> Thanks for the pattern. Is there any way to finish this on the cicurlar needles. I've never used dp needles and have no idea how to finish this pattern with them


Use the magic loop method for finishing without dps. I use it for all my top down hats. Basically, you divide the sts in half, pulling the cable out to form a loop. Slide sts onto both needles, pull back needle sts to cable, leaving loop on left side, knit sts off needle. Pull sts onto both needles, and repeat. I use a long enough cable go make what looks like mouse ears on both sides. Google "magic loop". There ade some good videos out there. Hope this helps. Oh, mark your beginning sts also.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I sometimes use two circular needles of the same size to knit in the round.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Download didn't work for me. It does on some and others doesn't work. I don't understand why.


----------



## olivebell (Mar 29, 2011)

I too have this downloading problem. Some work, some don't. Is there any other way to get this hat pattern??


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Looks like a fast knit.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It's just what I was looking for!

Anita


----------



## Coachsmum2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much..Jeanie


----------



## bmack (Nov 16, 2011)

i also have a problem with the downloads,would you be kind enough and e-mail this pattern of your seamless cap please?my e-mail address is [email protected] thank you


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

If you can share the pattern, my email is: [email protected]


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

HI- Me too! I use the magic loop, knitting in the round. I knit hats for our troops. I usually send them one a year because it takes me 6 hours to knit a hat. I took Pattons Canadiana yarn and casted on 88 stitches on a #8 round 16in. needle and did a ribbing for 1 1/2 in. and then knitted up for 7 inches. Then decreased Knitted 2 tog. every other line until I had 9 inches and then bound off. It's about 22 inches in diameter, for a soldier or sailor male or female as it fits me.
I have to sew the top together. I scanned the hat into my computer. The color is a bit off. I made it in Royal blue with sunflower yellow stripes. I crocheted a hat last week for my friend's daughter and it took me an hour and a half. I knit fast but don't know why knitted hats take longer. Can't crochet for the troops as crochet leaves holes.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I just replied to the knitting in the round. It's so easy. You can add the stripes anywhere. Just get yarn that is 4 stitches to the inch, cast on 88 stitches on a #8 round needle 16in. long. Knit ribbing for an inch and a half, then knit straight up until the hat is 7 inches. You can make the stripes anywhere if you want. Then at 7 inches put markers and decrease knit 2 together every 11 stitches. Decrease before the marker, decreaseing every other row. Then when you get to 9 inches bind off and sew the top together!


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

I still hav a hat that my grandma made. She would knit in K2P2 ribbing through out on DPN. She made so many that by the time I could knit well enough, she was making these from memory. So it is just like a treasured family recipe- try and write it down so the next one may benefit. Unfortunatly, I guess I do not have the patience to sit and chart the hat as to how many cast on stitches, where/when to start dec. SHe even finished it off in DPN up to very the very end. SHe would leave a tail for those that wanted a little pompom.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

knitchic said:


> One of my many seamless caps that I knit for our Knitting Ministry which go to needy people. Hopefully, I can transfer a PDF file on the instructions. The cap turns out to be nice & stretchy and requires no stitching. I use circular needles until the stitches are too crowded & then I switch to dps.
> Hope this works.


Awesome job! Awesome cause!

I think anyone knitting/crocheting/sewing for a special cause is just an absolute angel. You have my utmost respect!

Just need to know how many to cast on, sizes for small, medium, and large, and if the small 12" size circular needle will work with the finishing rather than DP needles. Also is this a straight 2x2 rib, or 2x1?


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I am using 2x2 rib . 22" circumf. 9 in deep I use a 16in circular needle #8 casted on 88 sts and 90 for eah hat But they were a bit lose. I went down to 86 for the next one.Patons Canadiana acrylic


----------



## mlcopl2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you, Knitchic, The knitting group I just joined likes the hand knitted ones better then the loom, which I'm new to both..We ended up with 200 hats for x-mas to give..The older members really liked the hand knitted better..Thanks for sharing...Hugs, Marilyn


----------

